# Snap, load, and fix... Oh my!



## veingogh (Aug 30, 2010)

Here are a bunch of pics featuring yours truly. Some are edited because I enjoy playing with the basic editors more than Photoshop, but others are just there. I'm sure you can figure out which is which. 










An older one where I was experimenting with make up. The eyeshadow is actually a bright green.










Back in the day when I had braces. XD










My beautiful guitar. I love him. <3










The infamous green eyeshadow, mixed with a nice teal and pink under the eyes. Very bright and pretty combination.










Nothing like fake flowers to make a picture more plastic.










I don't remember what I was looking at...










Oooh, something caught my attention.










"Hush, child. Death will come quietly for you."










I see you~










Kiss kiss, lovelies.










Taken today. I like it. 










Am I cute? Please tell me I'm cute... Pwease?










Taken today and my forum avatar. Staring into space, deep in thought... What am I thinking of? I'm not even sure. XD










My current profile picture, also taken today. I like my tiger. So rawr and stuff. :3


----------

